# Five years... $25 million... Brian Skinner signed



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd rather have Skinner than Blount (who agreed to stay in Boston), but for five years $25 million? I'd say it's overpaying for him, but not extremely, the deal is longer than I'd like. If he can stay healthy though we really have upgraded our front court, and this move allows us to keep Dalembert in the starting lineup.



> The deal is to be for five years, $25 million.
> 
> Skinner, a former first-round pick who played for the Sixers during the 2002-03 season, played in 56 games last season for the Milwaukee Bucks, averaging 10.5 points and 7.3 rebounds.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I'd rather have Skinner than Blount (who agreed to stay in Boston), but for five years $25 million? I'd say it's overpaying for him, but not extremely, the deal is longer than I'd like. If he can stay healthy though we really have upgraded our front court, and this move allows us to keep Dalembert in the starting lineup.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot Billy King. Keep on killing the cap. I love ya :upset:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Skinner's contract is apparently worth as much as $24.4 million over five years. It starts at $4 million, with $400,000 annual increases. The fifth season isn't believed to be fully guaranteed, with the Sixers holding a buyout for 2008-09.


LINK 

Really, the more I think about this, it's not as bad as the signing of Mark Blount would've been. Here's what his deal looks like according to this article:

2004/05 - $4 million
2005/06 - $4.4 million
2006/07 - $4.8 million
2007/08 - $5.2 million
2008/09 - $5.6 million

So if Skinner doesn't work out this would end up counting as a four year $18.4 million deal. And on top of this we still have $1 mill of the MLE to work with, and the LLE. Also according to this contract, as of right now Skinner will be coming off the bench.

We overpaid, but we're just following the trends, I guess.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> If he can stay healthy though we really have upgraded our front court, and this move allows us to keep Dalembert in the starting lineup.


What happens to Kenny Thomas? 

Does Billy King have any idea what he's doing, look at Philly's post options before the signing:

PF: Kenny Thomas, Derrick Coleman (combined $9 million)
C: Dalembert, Marc Jackson (combined $5.8 million, with an extension for Dalembert coming up)

And now he adds $25 million to all that? Philly should be looking to trade, not sign.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Five years... $25 million... Brian Skinner signed*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> What happens to Kenny Thomas?
> ...


Derrick Coleman wont be here. It was a good signing in theory but not at 5 per.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Kenny Thomas would probably be moved to the SF spot, where he won't be as undersized as he was in the PF position.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I like the idea of signing him but not at that much money.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Five years... $25 million... Brian Skinner signed*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> What happens to Kenny Thomas?
> 
> Does Billy King have any idea what he's doing, look at Philly's post options before the signing:
> ...


According to the second article I linked, Kenny Thomas will still be starting at PF, but we'll see how that goes. I can't really blame Billy on this one, yes he overpaid, but it was a serious need (excluding Coleman, because he's not going to be on the team) the team had three players who could play either the PF or C positions, that was it. Some might say go for a trade, but with the pieces this team has, it's easier said than done, especially if we don't want to part with another future first rounder, or young players who are key to our nucleus.

I'll honestly say, that I don't think the Sixers could've landed a player of Brian Skinner's quality, without falling over and taking the bad end of a trade, and that's not me saying Skinner's great either. With the way the team is set up, now and next year is the time for the Sixers to make trades.

Also by mid-season, if we hold onto Robinson's contract, we'll have his and MacCullouch's contract to dangle out there because both will be off the books. So that's something the 76ers can work with, and perhaps even throw in a bad contract with.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay, the market is nuts.. Brian Skinner's signing wasn't too bad at all compared to whats going on. Let's look at the latest contract:

Brian Cardinal signed with Memphis for 6 years for *$39 million!!!*

Could you imagine what it'd be like if we signed Skinner or even Cardinal for that amount? With us giving Skinner the contract earlier than Cardinal, we saved ourselves a lot of pain. So I think we're just fine here.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

It seems to be a pattern though

I just wished I worked harder as a kid to make the NBA and make millions for my 3 PPG


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2002)

WTF is wrong with the Sixers organization?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cryptic</b>!
> WTF is wrong with the Sixers organization?


2 words Billy King


----------

